# Online competition organised DAIICT Institute



## abunickabhi (Nov 17, 2020)

Hello cubers,

An online cubing competition where you can participate, you can compete in 5 sub-events inside i.Cube:⁣
2×2 speed-cubing
3×3⁣ speed-cubing
3×3 one-handed⁣ speed-cubing
Pyraminx
Skewb

Our team is trying their very best to make this online experience similar to the offline events. We would like to thank our sponsor Cubelelo for their invaluable support to make this event a success.

Date -* 21-22 November*
Time - *9am onwards (IST or GMT+5.5)*

Link to register and pay: i.Fest Website
Link to confirm your registration and inform the organisers: https://forms.gle/4TiFNz8i8ZGccMkR7
Registration instructions:Instruction manual 

There is registration fees of Rs.100(Over an American dollar) for participating in this online competition. 

Good luck, stay safe and happy competing!


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 18, 2020)

Above is the poster of the competition,

If you have any doubts about the competition, you can contact the organisers,

For further queries contact any of the following:
Akshat Vora: +91 94796-70787
Atman Shah: +91 97271-96036
Jheel Shah: +91 72030-58944
Priyanshi Patel: +91 63522-44839
Yash Vasani: +91 94277-02320
(Note that these are all Indian network services)

Happy Cubing!
Team i.Cube 2020.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 20, 2020)

Guys last day to register, do register for this online event.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks to everyone who participated. The competition was a great success with 50+ cubers participating virtually.


----------

